# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Jumping High.

## NeAvO

For the last few months I have been having dreams where I can jump very high, in my dream I would be running along and then suddenly jump and be able to go higher then houses.
Its strange because in my dreams I like doing this but I am afraid of heights in real life.

Is there any thing behind this or is it just a random dream.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Huh... good question.  Well, in my experience, a fear of something often, though not always, is coupled with a repressed desire.  For instance, my mother is afraid of horses, but she is also secretly facinated with them, and desperately wants to overcome her fear and ride a horse.  Likewise, if you are afraid of heights, perhaps you have some secret desire to... well... be at a great height, to jump real high... perhaps there&#39;s a temptation here, which has manifested itself in your dream in you jumping so high?

----------


## Green_Violin

> Huh... good question.  Well, in my experience, a fear of something often, though not always, is coupled with a repressed desire.  For instance, my mother is afraid of horses, but she is also secretly facinated with them, and desperately wants to overcome her fear and ride a horse.  Likewise, if you are afraid of heights, perhaps you have some secret desire to... well... be at a great height, to jump real high... perhaps there&#39;s a temptation here, which has manifested itself in your dream in you jumping so high?
> [/b]



I think this is true; I am terrified of the ocean, especially the animals who are in it. But I&#39;m always dreaming about swimming with whales--the largest things in the ocean&#33; I&#39;d love to swim with whales when I am awake, but I really am too terrified.

Thanks for posting your dream and BlueMeanie, thanks for the input; it&#39;s really interesting how the mind works, isn&#39;t it?

----------


## gnin

i jump sky high in my dreams since early childhood.
i think this can be associated with the symbolic &#39;jumping high&#39; as in fun.
it feels like spiderman or superman being pushed and pulled up both at the same time. this may have something todo with the racial memory of lower gravity eg. creatures of the ocean or - gasp. we are descent of Aliens  ::D:

----------


## Bosco

This is my biggest dream sign. Its fun when i jump and i dont come down right away then im like Im dreaming&#33;

----------


## Rav1

As the Blue meanie said - a repressed desire.
I&#39;m also afraid of hights and this fascinates me even more. When comes to fly on a plane I never refuse. Being a bit scared of something makes it more exciting.

----------

